# What other tarantula can I put in the same terrarium as my Avicularia Metallica?



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I only put another A. Metallica or can I put a different pink toe in there too? I heard these are the only tarantulas that can be kept more than one per cage is that true? How old do you think my T is? Will it molt again?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't put any other spider in there unless you want one to eat the other.

I don't know where you heard what you did, but I urge you to do some research here on the boards (i.e. use the search).


----------



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2010)

when i search Avicularia Metallica i get all different spiders, its hard to use that function


----------



## billy28 (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep all your spiders solo.  and I'm not quite sure you have a mettalica.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 26, 2010)

Coaster said:


> when i search Avicularia Metallica i get all different spiders, its hard to use that function


Did you take a look at Joe's signature?  He's got a tutorial in there just to show how to use it. 

Tutorial


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 26, 2010)

I suggest you do a lot more research on Tarantulas in general before you even think about getting another one. 

Your Avic can not be housed with another Avic or any other species for that matter and Tarantulas never stop molting so yes yours will molt again. I do not mean to be rude but these are things you should know before you even get an animal. There is really no excuse for not knowing something as basic as how a T molts.


----------



## NikiP (Nov 26, 2010)

Also, try searching for  "communal",  will probably get you better results then searching for Avicularia metallica.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 27, 2010)

TheGatewayGecko said:


> There is really no excuse for not knowing something as basic as how a T molts.


I did do research <edit>, there are conflicting reports

"After sexual maturity is reached, the general rule is that they stop molting"

http://www.animalcorner.co.uk/insects/spiders/spiders.html


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 27, 2010)

*face desk*  

I'm no grizzled ancient but this feels like a troll; anyone who takes a mild interest in Ts should read the stickies and search. 

Unless you're a complete n00b to the vbulletin system; every board will tell you:
USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION

PS: I am in a bad mood -_- sorry if I'm in tolerant.



Coaster said:


> I did do research <edit>, there are conflicting reports
> 
> "After sexual maturity is reached, the general rule is that they stop molting"
> 
> http://www.animalcorner.co.uk/insects/spiders/spiders.html



Well they're wrong. Dead wrong.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 27, 2010)

Smells like troll in here. 

If not a troll, then an idiot; for sure. Sorry, but bobus and Gecko are right: if you're going to get an animal... you should KNOW THESE THINGS FIRST.


----------



## pok2010 (Nov 27, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Don't put any other spider in there unless you want one to eat the other.
> 
> I don't know where you heard what you did, but I urge you to do some research here on the boards (i.e. use the search).


^^^ what xhexdx said ;P


----------



## Dorittos (Nov 27, 2010)

not sure about the trolling but what i do know is spiders eat one another any thing that moves is a potential meal to them, as for molting i know its just like snakes and reptiles they molt once there exoskeleton is to small and tight and it also for other smaller reasons (maturing, colors, sexing, regenerating, etc)

but if i am wrong on any thing or any one would like to
add more to what i said pleas do, i am still a beginner
and i am pretty eager at learning more! thanks


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 27, 2010)

Ohhh name calling. I'm hurt


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 27, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> Well they're wrong. Dead wrong.


Did you bother reading the any of the info from the website posted?  It's not really all that wrong, the only problem is that most of it is about true-spiders.  



> After sexual maturity is reached, the general rule is that they stop molting, but the females of some non-araneomorph species will continue to molt the rest of their lives.


The OP is new, cut them a break. They're no troll, just someone looking for an answer they couldn't find.  No reason to be so rude.



KoriTamashii said:


> Smells like troll in here.
> 
> If not a troll, then an idiot; for sure. Sorry, but bobus and Gecko are right: if you're going to get an animal... you should KNOW THESE THINGS FIRST.


Yeah, because nobody in their life has had an impulse buy.  Seriously, why the name calling and why the rudeness? Everyone is a newb at some point. I give them credit for coming in here and even asking the questions.  Sure I encourage the search function because I don't feel like laying it all out for them, but this is beyond ridiculous.  Why not post something a bit nicer or something worth posting?  

Smells like jerk in here.  Too many people in here so quick to judge.


----------



## Roski (Nov 27, 2010)

"Idiot?" Really, what do comments like that accomplish? If the OP has not done his research, name-calling like that will just deter him from futher browsing of this site, which is an invaluable resource for keepers of any level. With the well-being of the T in mind, let's carry on.

@ the OP: As mentioned, Avicularias of any species have not been proven communal, and no two different tarantula species can be kept in the same enclosure without conflict. These spiders will defend their territory once they've laid it down, and they are always up for a meal.   

What you read about the cessation of molts after maturity was not entirely false. Male tarantulas usually stop molting after their "ultimate" molt in which they reach sexual maturity and have developed emboli and, in most cases, tibial spurs. Females will molt multiple times after reaching sexual maturity. 

As the rate of growth for a T depends on the conditions in which it is raised (temperature and frequency of feeding basically), your Avicularia could be a year old or five. Size and age really have no correlation. If you would like to know the sex of your T, you can take a picture of its underside and post it in the ventral sexing subforum for guesses.

I strongly urge you to do some reading in the Tarantula subforums. The search function tutorial is well worth checking out- make friends with it.


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 27, 2010)

@ Protectyaaaneck
The fact remains, whether anyone wants to hear it, a responsible person would know about an animal before they buy it. There was no rudeness prior the the name calling, only answers to OP's questions. Unfortunately the immaturity that led to childish name calling put a bit of a target on the OP. This is a public forum. If you come on here to ask a question and don't like the answer then the best action is to leave not linger to throw stones. One person can only throw so many but the remainder of the forum can blot out the sun.


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 27, 2010)

BTW, very nice pics of a BEAUTIFUL T! I'm surprised no-one else noticed what a healthy-looking T she is...


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 27, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Yeah, because nobody in their life has had an impulse buy.


And on that note I don't disagree, but there is a difference between impulsively buying a television or a CD, and buying a living thing that you are not prepared for in the least. If you do so and seek out the information you need then you need to expect that people passionate about the animals will frown upon you for not having the foresight to spend a week learning as much as you can about the animal before getting it. 

Some of us have the luxury of being in this hobby for many many years and being able to pick up a new species and know its care simply by appearance and knowing its country of origin. And when we do not we ask others with more knowledge than us respectfully and appreciate their input. That is the mature way to do things and if you are not a mature person expect the mature amongst us to take offense by it for maturity is an essential part of owning an animal. Without it animals get neglected, disregarded and forgotten. Something that is plaguing the exotics hobby which already has enough scrutiny.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 27, 2010)

TheGatewayGecko said:


> @ Protectyaaaneck
> The fact remains, whether anyone wants to hear it, a responsible person would know about an animal before they buy it. There was no rudeness prior the the name calling, only answers to OP's questions. Unfortunately the immaturity that led to childish name calling put a bit of a target on the OP. This is a public forum. If you come on here to ask a question and don't like the answer then the best action is to leave not linger to throw stones. One person can only throw so many but the remainder of the forum can blot out the sun.


My post wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 27, 2010)

My apologies. I was just stating my thoughts on why the rest of the thread went the way it did. I do agree with you that further name calling is unnecessary. I am sorry if you have offended you. You did have some valid points.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want a communal species get a bunch of h incei they do great together, and they are fun to watch. Ive also raised a group of p regalis but one did get munched in a 2 year time frame, so I wouldn't call that communal. I wouldnt try it with an avic.


----------



## Draychen (Nov 27, 2010)

TheGatewayGecko said:


> Your Avic can not be housed with another Avic or any other species for that matter


  I've had 6 Avics in the same enclosure for the past (nearly) 8 months. I've recently added two more. None were sack mates, none are the same size, and they are of diferent species. The only death I had was a MM A. metallica (he lasted 5 months and was literally spinning a sperm web every other day). The other MM A. metallica and A. versicolor are still going strong. They, however were removed.

My current setup: 
(Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium: 12" x 12" x 18")
I provide two large sources of water, and there's always crickets and roaches wandering their cage. Basically; I provide more than they need at all times. It gets messy, so be prepared to spot clean at least twice a week. Every one of the Ts within the community are handled almost on a daily basis. There are 3 Gravid females in the enclosure.

2 A. versicolor - Female 2.5" and Female 4" (+1 MM - removed after 3 months)

3 A. metallica - Female 5", Female 4", unknown 2" (+2 MM - 1 eaten after 5 months, 1 removed after 1 month)

1 A. azurklaasi - 1 Female 3.5"

2 A. avicularia - Female 4", Unknown 1.75"

I have only ever noticed one act of aggression: The 1.75" A. avicularia jumped on and ran off one of the larger A. metallica males 'pawed' at her. 

The MM A. versicolor was not accepted by any of the females. The Mature females readily accepted the MM A. metallica without any hesitation and even lay with him on a regular basis until he was removed (They'd lift themselves for him. I even have pics of him coming at the side to a female [Between legs III and IV, she lifted and allowed him to insert]). The MM A. metallica that was consumed was quite 'pushy' and was never accepted either. 


The males were removed due to valid breeding reasons [/COLOR](The MM A. versicolor is co-habbing with two 5"+ MF A. versicolor and the MM A. metallica is currently co-habbing with two 6"+ MF A. metallica). 

For 10 months I've had a 3.5" Female A. versicolor and a 2" Female A. versicolor co-habbing. 

They are 'not supposed' to be co-habbitable.. but I've seen it done. I did my research and only time will tell if it fails miserably. I am fully prepared to take that risk, I knew the risks when I started these small communities.


----------



## Draychen (Nov 27, 2010)

Here ya go, couple recent photos. (Yes, I know the  hydrometer is outside the cage to the left.. It's to gauge the entire room's humidity rather than just the cage's)


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be interested to see any pix you have Draychen, its something Ive been interested in for a few years but never had any success. Ironically they're found in the wild in close habitatation so it must be possible.

Something Ive considered is housing an Avic with a burrower eg. H. lividum, neither are renowned for inhabiting the others area but of course there's always a risk it could go wrong.

Very much doubt that's A. metallica, far too much hair, but its a lovely Avic

Strange how so many people spend so much time berating the OP and then arguing amongst themselves. I think after 1 or 2 comments the OP realises he needs to do some research, we really don't need to labour the point, surely!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pix
None seem to have webbed up, or are their hides out of view?


----------



## Draychen (Nov 27, 2010)

These are some of the few i have on my phone atm: I'm at work.  

I fact, for the top photo, I had just cleaned the entire enclosure due to the fact I was recieving more A. metallica to co-hab. I wanted them to re-size their territories. The pic below that is more recent, you can see the webbing everywhere.

The one in the top right corner has made that her home: She is Shelsie.
The bottom right corner, she normally stays there as well. She's a newer one, yet to be named. To the top right, rear side of the bush is where another made her home: That's Shevah. Bottom right of the darkest log, that is where the Fuzz hides. Lilith is in the bottom left, closest to the front (She's a heavy webber). There is another where the flash is.. and right atop of Lilith is where Cirri and Narah stay. They're rarely ever seperated. I'll get a pic of them laying together, it's awesome.. one big fuzz pile. When I get home from work tonight, I'll get you more in-depth pics.

The bottom photo is the MM A. metallica and two large females. One made her home to the middle right of the cage, below the water dish. It's really webbed up now. The other made her home inside the spherical cork bark in the background... yet I have found the two females and male all atop of eachother in there as well. I paniced (like a newbie) and shooed them all out for fear they'd eat eachother. This happened the night they were introduced to eachother.

OH, and in the bottom centre of the darkest log in pic #2, you can see the little pink feet of one of the females: She's making a moult mat.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 27, 2010)

Draychen said:


> I am fully prepared to take that risk, I knew the risks when I started these small communities.


I don't criticize you, but what about the spiders? You can take the "risks", spend your money the way you want, but risking the spiders' lives?

I know it happens in their natural populations (canibalism), but we are keeping them in captivity, we should not allow them to die that way (IMO). Anyway, I don't want to start an argument, I just would like you to think about it. You are not risking anything but the T's. BTW, I hope everything is just fine with your T's for a long time.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 27, 2010)

@Draychen, so you are actively crossbreeding them by allowing them to mate?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys aren't the only ones who think it's a goofy idea. :?


----------



## satanslilhelper (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope I don't see Draychen selling any slings on here. We don't need the Avicularia genus to get anymore muddled.:wall:


----------



## Draychen (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been supplying the LPS in my area with slings for awhile now. NO, I will NEVER EVER EVER sale a cross bred sling. EVER. Period. (Plus I'd rather not sale on the forums, I'm a busy man.. and packing and shipping isn't fun. I'd rather just unload them at the LPS' nearby for $5-$10 each en bulk and just get them off my hands for store credit and some cash..) I have a legitimate stock kept aside. The cross-breeds will remain in the community to bulk it up and allow it to expand (hoping to one day have a complete 500 gallon community setup). I have chosen to allow them the chance to cross breed (as they would in the wild) to better better understand how they act. To me they are pets and a source of study.

As for putt them in danger: I am very much attached to every one of these critters, if I felt they were in danger, I'd seperate them.

Thank you for your concerns  but everything is going well.

For any who wish to see: Here's a link to their hides/Webs a couple days after cleaning

http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad136/DraychenN/Community/


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait a minute!!?! are you keeping all the ones you listed in one container.
Or two seperate containers keeping two different sp?:wall:


----------



## Draychen (Nov 27, 2010)

i currently have two small communities and one medium going. readmy initial response for the breakdown


----------



## Coaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys, I've decided to get one more Avicularia Metallica for a wonderful addition to my ten gallon desert/rainforest terrarium. Can anybody sex my buddy here for me?


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Can anybody sex my buddy here for me?


You have a female.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 28, 2010)

Yep, that's a female.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Ooooh neet, so is there anything different in regards to habits that the females do. Does this mean its going to be less active than if it was a male?


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

really no diference. when males mature they become very active until they die. g


----------



## boonbear (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster, great pics.  Your clarity is very nice.

To the negative posters, lighten up.  Anyone can buy a T.  Let's not run off a potential enthusiast just by brow beating him on his first thread.  I know we are just trying to give info, but I don't really think it was conveyed very well.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z2q7V1JRr8
I hear they can even walk on water


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry for having to be harsh, but it really does get me hot under the collar when people impulsively buy LIVING THINGS without knowing how to properly care for them.

Also, good luck, Dray. My community failed a couple months ago. Two of them ganged up and ate the third.


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Kori  I had a P. pederseni colony fail back in May (I believe). I was devistated! On the bright side, the survivor was a female that happened to be gravid. I was back and forth between various states for months at a time. My room mate, who was caring for them at the time, fed everything else very well, but was too frightened to feed them... thus they ate each other.

 Btw Coaster, those are some amazing pics and beautiful pair of Ts you have! Enjoy them, they're amazing. But if you're going to co-hab them, please ensure you give them both good hides and lots of food at all times!


----------



## Jjpth (Nov 28, 2010)

Isn't that an Avic.Avic?.. Not Metallica?


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope, those are what are commonly accepted as A. metallica in the hobby.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm certainly intrigued how this will pan out in the long term but I also have other reservations. Obviously its your choice but this is incorrect:



Draychen said:


> I have chosen to allow them the chance to cross breed (as they would in the wild) to better better understand how they act.


2 A. versicolor - From the Antilles islands

3 A. metallica - From Surinam

1 A. azurklaasi - From Peru

2 A. avicularia - From Brazil

I think that explains my point. I really do wish you well as I firmly believe its possible but extremely hard to replicate in captivity. Its my belief much of that is to do with the sling and juvenile stage so s-A & Adults might be the key. I do however wish that it was just one species which would give you the benefit of selling off any slings rather than possible hybrids.


----------



## KnightinGale (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey, came into this a bit late, but I didn't see anybody catch this. Coaster you didn't put the full quote from that website about molting, just the part you understood (which is understandable.) Everybody else, the website, while not going into great detail, was actually bang-on in what it said. Here is the full sentence:
"After sexual maturity is reached, the general rule is that they stop molting, but the females of some non-araneomorph species will continue to molt the rest of their lives."
  See? Coaster, taxonomy is difficult at the best of times so don't worry about it, but tarantulas are not araneomorph spiders. They are included in the infraorder "Mygalomorphae" along with trapdoor spiders, funnelwebs and a few others, and it is true that tarantula females will continue to molt the rest of their lives. They also live much longer than your average spider, some up to 30 years or maybe more.
  Males, once they molt into maturity will often die before they reach another molt. Most that do make it that long and attempt to molt again die during the process. Females can live many years after maturing and will most often settle into a pattern of molting once a year (though some species may molt every two years instead.)
  So there ya go. Since nobody has said it yet, I would highly recommend picking up a copy of "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" by Stan and Marguerite Schultz. It is invaluable to anyone interested in keeping tarantulas or interested in learning about them. It will tell you all about molting, proper conditions, taxonomy etc.
Cheers
Knight in Gale


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I'm certainly intrigued how this will pan out in the long term but I also have other reservations. Obviously its your choice but this is incorrect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entirely correct on all accounts: However, other species of Avicularia have been noted and collected from those various regions in which they were not supposed to belong. Mankind, being the industrious creatures we are, accidentally move and misplace insects and the like all over the world - just by trading. My goal is what was stated above! However, in doing this, the main goal is to see if any of the hybrids may be some of the muddled Avicularia genus we've been seeing for years. 

Example: Does the union between an A. versicolor and A. metallica create what is most commonly accepted as another Avicularia genus?

I will once again clairify the situation:

Again, I have NO inclinations on selling off hybrid slings.. IF any are even created from these unions. I have legitimate pairings and legitimate slings that are to be sold. Hybrids (if created from these unions) will ONLY be used to bulk up and expand existing colonies! (Trying to build enough to put into my 500gal Aquarium - which is going to be turned into a 500gal jungle terrarium).


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2010)

Honestly coaster, I wouldn't recommend you to do this. All the others that have attempted this are experienced and are not new. You are brand new to this and do not have much knowledge with Ts. These species are not communal, and with you not having much experience, you will end up with a fat T. I recommend you either do a true communal setup with communal Ts, or don't do one at all.


----------



## pok2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

hmm, i was thinking of cross breeding the brachy's. Ill put them as comunes, ill have in there, Brachy albop, Bracy smithi, Brachy albiticeps, hmm might even add Brachy auruntum

yep, im going to ruin this genus, because i want to observe what hapens in the wild, oh yea i forgot MY HOME IS NOT THE WILD,  the word to look for there is *NOT* and *WILD*

You want to see avics doing there thing, go to the wild, or observe avics at home that are NOT in mixed colonies... the genus is damaged as it is, we dont need you comming along delibrately doing it, and further more admiting it, then you simply try and ween your way out of it, no DONT you ARE being very irresponcible here

oh and if you have any problems, with any typo errors which there are a few, give me your keyboard, ill re-type it ... :wall:


----------



## satanslilhelper (Nov 28, 2010)

I got to agree with Skeleton here. Wait till you have more experience with T's to attempt something like this. Even known communal species will eat each other if you don't have them setup just right. Try some H. incei first to get a feel for everything and then maybe try this out. 

I have a feeling I might as well be talking to a wall.:wall:


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 28, 2010)

*Look @ that!*

Someone needs to wax their eye-brows! LOL 







 What a Great Pic! 

Oh, and Phillip, I am sorry , I fell asleep on the couch last night *sad-face* Let's play tonight, after Football games!

My Uzi is loaded......almost have the Gold Camo! :razz:


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Nov 28, 2010)

pok2010 said:


> the genus is damaged as it is, we dont need you comming along delibrately doing it, and further more admiting it, then you simply try and ween your way out of it, no DONT you ARE being very irresponcible here


I dont see how Draychen is being irresponcible at all. He is keeping them knowing the risks of cannabalism and hybridization. He said he doesnt plan on selling them. Only keeping them for his giant communal tank. So where is he being irresponcible? I think you would have a point to argue if he was going to give them away or sell them. *I am not for hybrids *but people have the right to do what they want with there animals without affecting the hobby. I dont see the harm if you plan on keeping them. 

Draychen: Write any hybrids into your will so they all get frozen please.. ;P


----------



## pok2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

AgentD006las said:


> I dont see how Draychen is being irresponcible at all. He is keeping them knowing the risks of cannabalism and hybridization. He said he doesnt plan on selling them. Only keeping them for his giant communal tank. So where is he being irresponcible? I think you would have a point to argue if he was going to give them away or sell them. *I am not for hybrids *but people have the right to do what they want with there animals without affecting the hobby. I dont see the harm if you plan on keeping them.
> 
> Draychen: Write any hybrids into your will so they all get frozen please.. ;P


The fact that i say this, is due to if he was to leave the hobby, defending for somone who is breeding hybrids, is some what unsettleing, if he wants to say "Im going to breed them, and put them in a larger tank" then, he has got to expect some stick for it... Again he also stated, i want to see how this would work in the wild, well go there then... Simple, and more to the point, how do you no he wont sell them, becvause he sais so... what if i said im going to give you 150 P.metalica, belive me because i said it ...

you see what im saying, just because he is doing this, and sais im doing this and that with the offspring, does not mean thats how its going to be ... keep an open mind my friend, and dont trust everything you hear... That is how you get screwed over BELIVE ME ;P


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> Sorry for having to be harsh, but it really does get me hot under the collar when people impulsively buy LIVING THINGS without knowing how to properly care for them.
> 
> Also, good luck, Dray. My community failed a couple months ago. Two of them ganged up and ate the third.


It gets me under a heat stone when people assume things, I lurked on here before I bought my T, and I asked the owner of the reptile store many questions before adjudicating which T was most suitable for my intents and purposes. You act like taking care of a T. takes a genius when all it really takes is dedication. 

Yeah I think I'm going to wait on getting another A. Metallica until further reading, however I'm under the impression that if your going to do a communal terrarium, its best to put them both in there at the same time so one of them doesn't associate the terrarium with their defensible territory. 

Check out my pink ruby slippers






I also have a chinchilla named Fidget





 :}


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

pok2010 said:


> The fact that i say this, is due to if he was to leave the hobby, defending for somone who is breeding hybrids, is some what unsettleing, if he wants to say "Im going to breed them, and put them in a larger tank" then, he has got to expect some stick for it... Again he also stated, i want to see how this would work in the wild, well go there then... Simple, and more to the point, how do you no he wont sell them, becvause he sais so... what if i said im going to give you 150 P.metalica, belive me because i said it ...
> 
> you see what im saying, just because he is doing this, and sais im doing this and that with the offspring, does not mean thats how its going to be ... keep an open mind my friend, and dont trust everything you hear... That is how you get screwed over BELIVE ME ;P


  And seriously, how do you know that not every single Avicularia or other species is what they say it is when you purchase it? Because someone said so. Your only arguement to mistrust me is; that I have come out and said I am doing research on a community and hybridization.. and that I will NOT sale or give any possible hybrids away under ANY circumstance. Basically, because of what I am doing, you mistrust me and say I am irresponsible. To each their own. You're entitled to your opnion just as much as I am entitled to my own person scientific ventures.

But allow me to ask you this: Have you ever considered perhaps where Brachypelma (Hybrid - albopilosum X vagans) came from when people were selling them? And perhaps who may have had a hand in CB them without admittance? That right there should frighten you more. Food for thought.

Coaster - Yourn Chini is so cute! I love the name. You take some amazing pics, you definately need to keep them coming!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> It gets me under a heat stone when people assume things, I lurked on here before I bought my T, and I asked the owner of the reptile store many questions before adjudicating which T was most suitable for my intents and purposes. You act like taking care of a T. takes a genius when all it really takes is dedication.
> 
> Yeah I think I'm going to wait on getting another A. Metallica until further reading, however I'm under the impression that if your going to do a communal terrarium, its best to put them both in there at the same time so one of them doesn't associate the terrarium with their defensible territory.


First, you can't trust what a pet store tells you. 

Second, putting them in at the same time won't be any better. If you did do this, you would need sacmates that had not been separated, that would be ideal. 

Third, I will restate what I said earlier. Until you are more experienced, either do a true communal setup with communal Ts or don't do one at all.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Nov 28, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> First, you can't trust what a pet store tells you.
> 
> Second, putting them in at the same time won't be any better. If you did do this, you would need sacmates that had not been separated, that would be ideal.
> 
> Third, I will restate what I said earlier. Until you are more experienced, either do a true communal setup with communal Ts or don't do one at all.


+1000 on this.

Sadly, whether we like it or not, most of the time... a pet store has no idea what they're talking about when it comes to T's. Speaking from personal experience... 9/10ths of the time, even if they sell tarantulas, a pet store doesn't know anything about them.

Secondly, it's not worth the risk, honestly. It sounds fun and rainbows and sunshine and puppies, but more than likely, you won't have a successful communal. It's just a frustrating fact.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I'll do more research on it, but the store owner seemed really knowledgeable. I wouldn't be surprised if he has an account on here, he even gave me his card and told me to call him with any questions. I trust him as much as I trust you guys.


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Yeah I'll do more research on it, but the store owner seemed really knowledgeable. I wouldn't be surprised if he has an account on here, he even gave me his card and told me to call him with any questions. I trust him as much as I trust you guys.



Sounds like you found one of the rare gems. The pet stores around here are really good too. One used to not be that way.. and then I started rattling some cages. I had pretty much given up hope on that Animal Jungle, until I returned from a trip: Then I spent three hours in there helping some of the new staff clean and care for the Ts.. as well as watching them breed two A. avicularia for customers to watch and many other things.

The're few and far between, but they exist!


----------



## Cowin8579 (Nov 28, 2010)

Overly critical.  This is the internet, many people of different backgrounds and experience levels. Spamming is worse.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Yeah I'll do more research on it, but the store owner seemed really knowledgeable. I wouldn't be surprised if he has an account on here, he even gave me his card and told me to call him with any questions. I trust him as much as I trust you guys.


Right, to someone who doesn't know anything, they will seem knowledgeable. All they're trying to do is get your money. Most of the time they have no idea what they are talking about. And since you are new to this, you have no idea if what he was telling you was even correct. But as for us, you can look at our posts and look at what Ts we own and can tell who is knowledgeable or not. You just trust him because he "seemed" knowledgeable and worked at a pet store. 

That being said, he might've been knowledgeable and you might've found a good shop. I'm just letting you know the truth of what really goes on at pet stores.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't say he was knowledgeable because of his context, but because of his mannerisms and willingness to answer as many questions, I would akin him to how you guys are in real life too.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

Right - you're basing it on all the wrong reasons.

Give me his name and number, we'll see how knowledgeable he is.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

So how do you determine if someone is knowledgeable if their context sounds reasonable.


----------



## Cowin8579 (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster, you selectively reply to posts.. are knowledgeable about what typical questions and issues, know a reasonable amount about T's, and are writing in a clever, playful way.  Troll mission is a success.  ;P


----------



## NikiP (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> I didn't say he was knowledgeable because of his context, but because of his mannerisms and willingness to answer as many questions, I would akin him to how you guys are in real life too.


I work in retail & have learned that as long as I can confident in what I am saying, people will buy that I know what i'm talking about. Sometimes i'm really just pulling ideas out my rear


----------



## Raine (Nov 29, 2010)

> Sorry for having to be harsh, but it really does get me hot under the collar when people impulsively buy LIVING THINGS without knowing how to properly care for them.


Well, I took my G. rosea with only base knowledge from the person who gave her to me. I was simply told she was female, to feed her a few crickets once a week, and about the water dish, substrate and hide. That was it. I didn't even know that Ts molted. I didn't know that more than one or two kinds of Ts existed. Yet I took her. And I came straight to a recommended site (this one) to do my research after I acquired her. I asked a lot of questions. Some of them so apparent that I was a newbie (and still am!) that I'm not surprised I got told off a little for saying that I believed what the guy I got her from said...only I was wrong on all but one account. She is female, by the way, for those of you who said she might be male. Cass&Mack saw her today and sexed her for me!  

My Savannah Monitor was in a pet store and there was another one in there that was nearly dead (or dead, couldn't tell because he was in the back of the tank) and he was scrabbling at the front of the tank. I decided then and there to take him. I had had iguanas and many other lizards before. Never a monitor. Total impulse buy just to rescue him. The pet store told me that he would never need more than a fifty gallon terrarium. That at 3' he still needs a rat a day. That he needed to have sand or wood chips (like the kind hampsters and gerbils are on) for substrate. Well, I believed them on the sand and the size and the feeding...but the second I went home I went to Kingsnake.com and a few other reputable forums and did research. And what I found out was the opposite of everything they said. He is now 3' long at 2 years old and will likely get to about 4' or just a little over. If I were to feed him a rat a day he'd die of liver and kidney failure and obesity. He gets 2 rats a week, and not huge ones, just medium sized. If that. I monitor his weight to judge how much to feed him per week. But the point is? 

I impulse took and bought first, did my research as soon as I got home. Nothing wrong with an impulse buy if you are willing to commit and realize the second you take the animal home it is your responsibility to keep and properly care for. Imagine how I felt hearing the Savannah who was never supposed to be more than 2' max was going to probably double it! Well, I committed to both my G. rosea and him. And I still have Gaara, to boot, and he's doing amazing. As long as you do the research when you get home and commit to the animal I don't disagree with getting it--as long as you also ask the important basic questions from the pet store. Unless they're idiots. Like the ones at my nearby one. 

Listen to the people on the site when it comes to experience and facts. Form your own opinions on issues that are un-proved and not facts. Never start a discussion about handling. And be wary of the few users on here who like to bully or be rude. There are a few, and I just ignore them when they prove just how immature they are. I'm here to research and learn. And Chris is a great person to learn from, by the way. Just not going to agree with his opinions at all times, but his facts and experience are great.


----------



## pok2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

The fact you are tyring to base knowledge of a shop assistant over a hobbyist's knowledge, respected at that, is a no go area... Especially when it comes to shop's...

if i gave you my card and said, call me when ever you like, and you rang me and said, My spider has stopped eating, and then i said, its because she does not want her food, giv her a live rodent, and leave it with her... Would you take that on board and do it because i worked in that shop ?? i hope not...

the idea that you feel the need to go by a shop assistants advice worries me alot... But you did start this post to get help.

the only help im willing to give is,

Forget what you have been told by the shop, and get help on here, ask for a care sheet, and any other concerns... just ask


----------



## Msquared (Jan 3, 2011)

*Newbie*

I have a weird question 
I've just left a mealworm in a lil dish so it doesn't burrow, but the worm is no longer in the dish my tarantula either ate the mealworm or it burrowed, not so sure. But I just saw my G.rosea taking a poop. The poop was light brown, but that's not a bad thing right?
Anyway, I wanted to know if she pooped because she ate the mealworm?
I know how this sounds, but I'm new to this. My friend got me a Chilean for my birthday, she had no idea how much I hated spiders. But after spending several months with my beautiful and strangely agressive Chilean, I started to realise how beautiful and fascinating these creatures are
Although I still am affraid to hold her, gotta take it easy and slowly. 
Thanks and hi to all


----------



## Zman181 (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorgeous T


----------

